# 2% glutaraldehyde solution



## Aqua Hero (16 Sep 2015)

how do i make a 2% solution of 50% glutaraldehyde. and how much do i dose


----------



## Jose (16 Sep 2015)

Be careful with that thing. Its very dangerous.
If you want to prepare 1 litre of (2%) solution add the following ammount to approx 1 litre of RO water
(2/50) × 1l=0.04l=40 ml (of the 50% solution)
If you wang to prepare 5 litres of  (2%) solution It'd go as follows:
(2/50)× 5l=0.2l=200 ml (of the 50% solution)

So in the first example you can add 40mls of strong glut to 960mls of RO water.
In the second you'd add 200mls of glut to 4800 mls of water or 4.8 litres.

Glut has to be stored in a black container or it will just degrade.

I strongly advise you read about handling glut specially  the 50% one.


----------



## Aqua Hero (17 Sep 2015)

can i use deionized water?


----------



## Jose (17 Sep 2015)

Yes


----------

